# Amazon Oster-Angebote: Diese mechanischen Gaming-Tastaturen sind besonders günstig



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Oster-Angebote: Diese mechanischen Gaming-Tastaturen sind besonders günstig*

					Zwei Wochen vor Ostern hat Amazon die Amazon Oster-Angebote gestartet. Wie üblich gibt es bis zum 13. April wieder viele stark im Preis gesenkte Produkte aus allen Kategorien. Bei den mechanischen Gaming-Tastaturen von Razer, Logitech und Corsair beispielsweise purzeln die Preise um bis zu 50 Prozent! 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Oster-Angebote: Diese mechanischen Gaming-Tastaturen sind besonders günstig*


----------



## VeriteGolem (5. April 2022)

Keine dieser Tastaturen ist ansatzweise Konkurrenzfähig. Und dann noch Razer mit Ihrem "Die deutschen wollen Clicky Switches auf Ihren Gamingtastaturen".

In den Preissegmenten kriegst du Customboards. No Need für Firmenlogo anymore. Analoge Switches sind derweil auch nur dumme Spielerei und werden nicht supportet.


----------

